# mais où est donc pocketpedia ??



## yyouye (18 Novembre 2010)

j'utilise bookpedia sur mac avec ibédé.
Je souhaite transférer mes données sur mon iphone, mais il me faut pocketpedia. Or, il n'existe plus dans le store français.

Comment faire ? ou quelle autre application utiliser ???

Merci

Yo


----------



## yyouye (19 Novembre 2010)

bonjour à tous,

Ne trouvant pas pocket pedia, Je viens d'installer ibédépocket dans mon iphone. 
Mon iphone et mon mac sont en wifi sur le même reseau, et pourtant, lorsque je synchronise, un message affiche "recherche d'ibédé..." mais rien ne se passe.

Comment cela se fait-il ?
Pourquoi il ne le trouve pas. j'ai pourtant ouvert le coupe feu pour bookpedia

Merci d'avance.

Yohan


----------

